# Can dependent(spouse) of Skilled Independent Visa189 work on the same visa?



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Me and my wife are planning to immigrate to Australia and are in the process of filing for the Skilled Independent Visa subclass 189. As my wife is from the IT industry our plan is to attain the visa based on her skill set of points and add myself as a dependent.

My main query here is - Once my wife successfully attains the visa and is able to secure a job in Australia - Will I , being a dependent , be allowed to work on this visa? Is there any restriction for the dependent to work? 

Or is there a separate process/visa for allowing dependents to work?

Appreciate any advice..


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

You will get your own visa and yes you can work without restriction.


----------



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> You will get your own visa and yes you can work without restriction.



Hi Shel,

We had missed to thank you for your response- Thank You!
Also initially the query was posted by my husband and he doesn't spend much time on the net, so now I take care of the web and information part 

Based on your reply I researched the Australian Immigration site for all required details. Currently am in the process of having my ACS reviewed.

Just wanted to say this forum is great warehouse of info - Most of my queries if not All get answered with folks sharing their experience and pointing us to the right direction.

Thank You for managing this!

Cheers,
Annie


----------

